# Flying stations



## Knightruler (24 Jan 2012)

I'm an old retired Air Force guy who sailed on the NIpigon (1976-78). I was the Senior Fire Fighter up in FLYCO. I always said I would never forget the words to the Flying Station pipe. Now, 30 some years later I can't remember all of it. I can remember most of it.
Can any body remember it verbatim?

Thanx for your help


----------



## gcclarke (24 Jan 2012)

Let's see if I can get this from memory.

Pip pip pip pip. Flying stations. Weather decks abaft of hangar out of bounds. Off caps. 

And now to check SSOs...

"(4 Pips) "FLYING STATIONS (Reason) - WEATHER DECKS ABAFT THE HANGAR OUT-OF-BOUNDS, OFF CAPS.""

Close enough. 

And of course, I make no guarantees that it hasn't changed in the last 30 years.


----------



## Knightruler (24 Jan 2012)

I think there is more to it. Isn't there a part about "caps are not to worn, gash is not to be dumped" There is more than that too I think...


----------



## gcclarke (24 Jan 2012)

Yup, looks like it's changed since then. Sorry I can't really help you. Anyone else?


----------



## Stoker (24 Jan 2012)

(4 Pips) "FLYING STATIONS (Reason) - WEATHER
DECKS ABAFT THE HANGAR OUT-OF-BOUNDS, OFF
CAPS."

Different for other ships.

SSO's AL8


----------



## Knightruler (24 Jan 2012)

Thanx Chief

Maybe this is as close as I'll get: (4 pips)  flying station, flying stations, The weather decks abft the hangar are out of bounds. Caps are not to be worn. Gash is not to be dumped.


----------



## Stoker (24 Jan 2012)

Knightruler said:
			
		

> Thanx Chief
> 
> Maybe this is as close as I'll get: (4 pips)  flying station, flying stations, The weather decks abft the hangar are out of bounds. Caps are not to be worn. Gash is not to be dumped.



I think that about right, I know they took out the gash pipe, since we don't dump anymore at sea.


----------



## Knightruler (24 Jan 2012)

You don't? what do you do with it??


----------



## Occam (24 Jan 2012)

"Pip-Pip-Pip-Pip.  Flying stations.  Weather decks abaft the hangar are out of bounds.  No smoking, no wearing of caps on the weather decks, gash is not to be dumped."

- From back in the old days where you could smoke just about anywhere except inside the helicopter.   ;D


----------



## Knightruler (24 Jan 2012)

what do they do about smoking now?  just on the weather decks?

You should really consider changing hockey teams.


----------



## Stoker (24 Jan 2012)

Knightruler said:
			
		

> You don't? what do you do with it??



We recycle.


----------



## Knightruler (24 Jan 2012)

I thought of that but it seems that it would take up a lot of space.  It would appear that space is not at a premium anymore?


----------



## Stoker (24 Jan 2012)

Knightruler said:
			
		

> I thought of that but it seems that it would take up a lot of space.  It would appear that space is not at a premium anymore?



Garbage is separated, plastics are melted into pucks and stored, cans are crushed. Wet gash like galley waste is dumped into the ocean a certain distance from sea. No more burn barrels.


----------



## Knightruler (24 Jan 2012)

Thanx for the help


----------



## FSTO (24 Jan 2012)

Knightruler said:
			
		

> I think there is more to it. Isn't there a part about "caps are not to worn, gash is not to be dumped" There is more than that too I think...



We don't dump gash over the side like we used to.


----------



## FSTO (29 Jan 2012)

How did this thread go from the pipe for flying stations to talking about the Maple Laffs?


----------



## Occam (29 Jan 2012)

I have no idea...


----------



## Knightruler (29 Jan 2012)

Probably my fault...... But, it's my thread.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jan 2012)

Knightruler said:
			
		

> Probably my fault...... But, it's my thread.



While that may be true...I would like to also point out that we as Staff have a responsibility and a mandate to keep topics relevant to the discussion and if needed prune, modify or split topics as needed.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Knightruler (29 Jan 2012)

just delete then...


----------

